# US Marine Aquarium Stores



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey guys

I am going to the states for a week March Break. Virginia Beach, Washington and Grove City (shopping) in Pennsylvania.

Before I do a GOOGLE search I was just wondering if anyone on here knows of good Marine Aquarium Stores to go to. in those areas. Looking for a Radion XR15 W Pro. 

Price in States $449.00 + US tax 
Canada $530.00 + 13% tax.

I know our $$ sucks now but it is worth a look.

Wife said we can even go to Aquarium in Virginia Beach. YEAH.

Thanks


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

$449.99 x 1.25% exchange and 13% tax at the border will be $635. Cheaper to just buy it here.


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

But he won't have to pay taxes if he's been there a week. It still just squeaks by as cheaper.

I can't help you with stores but have a great trip! The aquarium should be really really neat.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

If he goes over the allowed amount he will be paying tax. I thinkit is about $1000 for one week.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

amps said:


> But he won't have to pay taxes if he's been there a week. It still just squeaks by as cheaper


Until you have an issue and need to deal with the warranty. Good luck getting service under warranty in Canada on items you purchase in the US IME.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

exchange rate is not favourable , right now 449 US is 574 CAD, that's just official exchange rate (if you use credit card, most have 2.5% on top), plus you have to add US tax on top & no warranty - not worth the trouble.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

That is what I figured. While I m here I will take a look. Vaporize I will be sending u an email when I get back. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

If you're headed to Grove City, PA and have the time; plan your route through/via Lancaster, PA. It's on the other side of the state. "That Pet Place" in Lancaster is huge. At least it was 10+ years ago. I haven't been in a very long time. Some items may be worth your while - especially sale/discounted items. They had an impressive Marine and Fresh livestock selection in the past.

That being said; it is true that the exchange rate and warranty matters will be an issue. All the points expressed thus far are valid.


----------



## Davenreef (Jul 9, 2013)

You didnt mention if you were going through Buffalo NY to get south but there is a peach of reef shop right by the buffalo airport, seriously worth a visit when states side. Its kinda tucked in behind a commercial area, but once you find it, you wont forget it. Sorry i cant help you with your other destinations. Store is called 'A reef creation' just search for it online for address.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Davenreef said:


> You didnt mention if you were going through Buffalo NY to get south but there is a peach of reef shop right by the buffalo airport, seriously worth a visit when states side. Its kinda tucked in behind a commercial area, but once you find it, you wont forget it. Sorry i cant help you with your other destinations. Store is called 'A reef creation' just search for it online for address.


It is called A Reef Creation and I have it on my local reef store map.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zy59F8Zm7Es0.ktFkd6QZYQmA


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

That's RandyO's store , heard it's pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

